# Programa compatible para grabar PIC con PICSTAR Plus



## boanerge (Ene 12, 2007)

Hola amigos....tengo el grabador de microchip PICTAR Plus este es serial y intente gravar el programa con la ulitima versión de ICPROG pero al arroja un error oooh al terminar la verificación de la programación. Con MPLAB me paso que con una versión antigua no eran compatibles entre ellos, despues intente con la ultima versión de MPLAB IDE la 7.5 creo y no pasa nada o bien no cacho como realizar el proceso de grabación.

Mis consultas son:

Qué programa como ICProg es compatible con el grabador de microchip "PICSTAR Plus"
Como se realiza el proceso de grabación con MPLAB IDE? utilizando "PICSTAR Plus"?

Gracias de ante mano....saludos.


----------



## El nombre (Ene 12, 2007)

Con el MPLAB ide va bien. Lo que tienes que ver es la versión del picstar. Lo mismo no soporta el micro que estás grabando.
Saludos


----------



## boanerge (Ene 13, 2007)

hola amigo...sabes si soporta al pic que quiero gravar, manejas como hacer el proceso con MPLAB IDE. Trate de hacerlo en programer elegi PICSTART y solo se abre una ventana en blanco.....

SAludos


----------



## El nombre (Ene 13, 2007)

Es tan escueto lo que comentas que no se que contestar. 
Seleccionas:
Programmer/Select Programer/1 PICSTART Plus
Y te aparece una ventana en la que te dice que se ha conectado o que no se ha conectado a tu programador.
Cuando instalaste el MPLAB tienes que haberle confirmado que vas a usarlo si no es así reinstala ( tampoco pasa nada por que instales los demas, igual te haces un emulador).
Ánimo a ver si conseguimos que te funcione.
Saludos


----------



## boanerge (Ene 14, 2007)

hola amigos...ya consegui programar el micro con la ultima versión de MPLAB IDe, pues antes estaba puro webenado..como decimos aca. EL proceso consta de una serie de pasos para conseguir la programación. No es dificil si a alguien le sirve que me diga y comento el procedimiento....gracias por la ayuda...


----------



## cesartm (Dic 15, 2008)

Compre un Picstart Plus con entrada RS232 el cual mi ordenador no tiene su respectiva a entrada, compre un cable adaptador de USB a RS232 y venia con su respectivo driver, lo instale, pero al conectar el programador no lo reconoce, intente en el panel de control>add new hardware pero es inutil, alquien ha solucionado este tipo te problemas? Seguire intentando y cualquier ayud es binvenida Gracias


----------



## cesartm (Dic 17, 2008)

Bueno ahora ya que he solucionado este problema, me surge otro, cuando intento grabar el archivo .HEX a un 16f629 (en Picstart Plus), me idica que ha sido todo satisfactorio pero cuando lo coloco en el protoboard no funciona.
Estube leyendo el manual, mi desilucion fue donde dice que "Use the driver supplied with MPLAB IDE, i. e., do not use standard Windows USB driver (except for PICkit 1.)", lo que me confunde es el porque de que el software lo detecta y supuestamente hace su trabajo junto al programador pero los resultados no son los deseados, solucion a esto sera que de aqui en adelante investigare mas sobre lo que vaya a comprar y buscare entre mi chatarra un ordenador con puerto se serie. Gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## sammaael (Abr 16, 2010)

una duda el picsatart graba pic 18f2550


----------

